# ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END



## luceenvi75 (Nov 20, 2005)

fOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE DONE OR ATTEMPTING TO DO THIS CONVERSION. CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME HOW YOU HAVE SOLVED THE DISTRIBUTOR ISSUE.







THANKS


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (luceenvi75)*

Here's one way...
http://www.geocities.com/scirocco_86_ca/
Look up user "ABA Scirocco" for any additional information/clarification as it is his site...


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Here's one way...
http://www.geocities.com/scirocco_86_ca/
Look up user "ABA Scirocco" for any additional information/clarification as it is his site...

I used the Techtonics Tuning distributor adapter ring and gear off the ABA distributor.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (luceenvi75)*

Pick up an Audi 80 ("3A" engine code) distributor... done....
PS: I'm sure the TT stuff works well... they wouldn't sell something that doesn't but I am a stickler for using stockish parts when possible










_Modified by Peter Tong at 4:55 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Pick up an Audi 80 ("3A" engine code) distributor... done....
PS: I'm sure the TT stuff works well... they wouldn't sell something that doesn't but I am a stickler for using stockish parts when possible









_Modified by Peter Tong at 4:55 PM 7-10-2008_

Does the Audi 80 have vaccum advance?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (Holden McNeil)*

Nope... I only hope folks upgrade to the knock sensing ignition if they are going to swap up to newer blocks as the power is in the ignition curve and the old A1 style ignitions are way conservative







.


_Modified by Peter Tong at 5:07 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Nope... I only hope folks upgrade to the knock sensing ignition if they are going to swap up to newer blocks as the power is in the ignition curve and the old A1 style ignitions are way conservative







.

_Modified by Peter Tong at 5:07 PM 7-10-2008_

Funny you should mention that - I was just chatting with a friend how we think our cars are running out of timing up top... I guess it's time to investigate an upgrade... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (Holden McNeil)*

I'd highly recommend it







There's really no excuse (aside from being short of funds) for not doing it. The power is in the timing... the old ignitions are really conservative below 4k as well... vs the knock box setup.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (Peter Tong)*

As Peter Tong said, the Audi 3a distributor makes life really easy it just drops right into the ABA block and works with the CIS-e knock sensor control unit to make a very effective ignition. However, Audi 3a parts are getting a little scarce, I was lucky enough to find one when I did my swap but since then I've helped out a couple other people that weren't so lucky fortunately, you can use the ABA distributor instead, just a simple easy modification is required Click Here for details.


----------



## luceenvi75 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (ABA Scirocco)*

will the audi distributor work on a digi set up? and by the way thanks guys for your input! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by luceenvi75 at 9:09 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (luceenvi75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luceenvi75* »_will the audi distributor work on a digi set up? and by the way thanks guys for your input! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes.


----------



## vwcarnut (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ABA 2.0 BOTTOM END W/ 1.8 TOP END (luceenvi75)*

The other question would be how to hook the whole mess up on a Car that originally had points & a cis (no E) set-up................


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is the info i used to setup the knock sensor system in my car, which was originally CIS Lambda:
http://www.driversfound.com/sc...ensor/


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_Here is the info i used to setup the knock sensor system in my car, which was originally CIS Lambda:
http://www.driversfound.com/sc...ensor/

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've done that a couple times, it's no big deal, just get a CIS-e wiring harness, knock ecu and then strip the ignition related wires out of the harness and install them into your car. The only thing you need to tie it into your existing wiring harness is a switched power wire, which you can take from the coil and a ground wire.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Subscribed!


----------

